# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slapeloosheid

## anonymous

Help!!! ik kan niet meer slapen zonder slaappillen. Ik wil ze soms niet nemen maar dan slaap ik helemaal niets! Mijn werk en mijn gezondheid lijden eronder. 
Ik neem nu al bijna een maand slaappillen eerst zolpidem maar dat hielp niet en nu lormepatezam. Dit helpt wel maar dan voel ik mij s morgens zo gedrogeerd en moe!! de dokter zegt dat ik dit maanden moet blijven (plus een halfje trazolan dat is een kalmeermiddel elke avond) nemen tot wanneer ik naar de slaapkliniek kan (wachttijd is een paar maanden) maar ik wil die troep zo lang niet nemen dus gisteren nam ik maar een halfje om af te bouwen en resultaat: helemaal niet geslapen :Mad:  . Wat moet ik doen? Heeft iemand ervaring?

----------


## anonymous

correctie al bijna 2 maanden neem ik slaappillen. kan dit kwaad? kan ik zomaar stoppen?

----------


## A.Mels

> correctie al bijna 2 maanden neem ik slaappillen. kan dit kwaad? kan ik zomaar stoppen?


Slaappillen kunnen niet direkt kwaad maar er kan verslaving optreden en je gaat je er anders door voelen. Het ligt eraan welke je gebruikt, zijn het milde inslapers?

Nee, je kan niet zomaar stoppen. Bouw langzaam af: steeds minder van een heel naar half naar kwart per week en ga dan over op natuurlijke middelen: HEMA nachtrustcapsules of Lucovitaal nachtrusttabletten. Of bezoek een slaapcursus via een Zorgorganisatie bij jou in de buurt.
Rest van mijn tips staan als antwoord verder op de site.

Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Slaappillen zijn verslavend en verradelijk is mijn mening!
Het gebruik van slaappillen kan,tijdelijk,je nachtrust verbeteren...maar dan begint de ellende...dat je niet meer zonder kunt!!
Dit is mijn ervaring tenminste!!
Tegenwoordig schrijven psychologen en psychiaters steeds vaker 'slaapherstellers' voor;dit zijn AD's...en ik sta daar nogal sceptisch tegenover omdat ik al antidepressiva gebruik en er geen 2 wil gebruiken...
Ik heb een afspraak staan bij een slaapspecialist op 1 april...mijn ervaringen daarmee zal ik nog plaatsen!

Probeer alles om geen slaappillen te hoeven nemen is mijn raad!!

----------


## robin65

Hoi allemaal
Er zijn ook natuurlijke manieren om van slapeloosheid af te komen.
Bij de ene werkt het wel en bij de ander niet.
Oil pulling is een goede natuurlijke manier :Smile: 
Probeer het eens !
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...tingskuur.html

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks voor de tip  :Wink:

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Sinds een weekje slaap ik heel erg moeilijk in, ik slaap zowiezo al heel erg moeilijk in, dat begon al toen ik nog klein was (4jaar). Maar in dit uitzonderlijke geval was ik gisternacht tot 4 uur wakker. Dat is nou al de 2de keer deze week.
En dan pas word ik een beetje moe, verder heb ik last van druk op mijn borst, en hartkloppingen, ook als ik ga staan word het heel vaak zwart voor mijn ogen, en voel ik me licht worden. Daarvoor ben ik al eens naar de huisarts geweest, die zei dat ik niet zo snel op moest staan, dit helpt nauwelijks tot niet.

Wie kan me helpen?

Met vriendelijke groet 
marjolein

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Marjolein!

Ik weet je leeftijd niet, maar jouw klachten lijken te komen door een te laag HB-gehalte ( moet zeker 7 1/2 of hoger zijn.)
Laat dat bij de huisarts-assistente controleren door simpel bloedprikje.
Het kan ook komen door nervositeit omdat je bang bent dat je niet kan slapen en door slaapgebrek.

Je hebt al van kind afaan slaapproblemen. Als je alle bekende dingen al geprobeerd hebt, ga dan eens naar een slaapcentrum voor informatie en doe een Melatonine-test in Ede.
Daar zou je een tekort aan kunnen hebben, omdat je aangeeft niet moe te worden als het bedtijd wordt. De Melatonine in de winkels hebben een te laag gehalte (0,5 ) dat helpt dus niet veel. 

Heb je nog vragen, mail me gerust,
groetjes,
Annette

----------


## Marjoleintje93

> Hoi Marjolein!
> 
> Ik weet je leeftijd niet, maar jouw klachten lijken te komen door een te laag HB-gehalte ( moet zeker 7 1/2 of hoger zijn.)
> Laat dat bij de huisarts-assistente controleren door simpel bloedprikje.
> Het kan ook komen door nervositeit omdat je bang bent dat je niet kan slapen en door slaapgebrek.
> 
> Je hebt al van kind afaan slaapproblemen. Als je alle bekende dingen al geprobeerd hebt, ga dan eens naar een slaapcentrum voor informatie en doe een Melatonine-test in Ede.
> Daar zou je een tekort aan kunnen hebben, omdat je aangeeft niet moe te worden als het bedtijd wordt. De Melatonine in de winkels hebben een te laag gehalte (0,5 ) dat helpt dus niet veel. 
> 
> ...



Bedankt Annete, mijn leeftijd is 14, eind december word ik 15.
En ik heb alles al geprobeerd, kleine Melatonine pilletje's, tot even lezen voor het slapen gaan, maar het helpt niet echt veel, verder als ik snacht's in slaap probeer te komen, maak ik me best wel veel zorgen, over van alles, maar ik zal zeker even met mijn moeder overleggen, voor die bloedprik.
Nogmaals bedankt.
mvg Marjolein

----------


## Petra717

Hoi marjolijn, 

Heb je al eens aan onspanningsoefeningen gedacht voor het slapen gaan?

groetjes
petra

----------


## Marjoleintje93

> Hoi marjolijn, 
> 
> Heb je al eens aan onspanningsoefeningen gedacht voor het slapen gaan?
> 
> groetjes
> petra


Hey petra,

Als ik wist hoe het ging, en wat het was, zou ik het wel willen proberen
 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment: 

Groetje's..

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik heb er ook heel erg last van dat ik slecht slaap hoor,
ik ben nu ook 15 en ik doe dus ook een soort van ontspanningsoefening
als ik 's avonds in bed lig en ik kan niet slapen ga ik even een tijdje met mn benen omhoog liggen en je hoofd leeg maken, en dan weer je benen naar beneden, en dan weer opnieuw beginnen en dat een tijdje doen dan ga je je vanzelf wat slaperiger voelen en dan val je in slaap, iig bij mij werkt dit, ik weet niet of het bij jou ook zou helpen... je zou het eens kunnen proberen en anders toch maar op het bovenste houden dus bloed gaan prikken...
suc6 :Wink:

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Heey, ik ga het zeker proberen, en ik ga binnenkort bloedprikken  :Big Grin: 

Bedankt  :Smile: 

Groetje's

----------


## Petra717

Van mijn fysiotherapeute heb ik ontspanningsoefeningen gekregen en ook bij mij psychologe heb ik diverse ontspanningsoefeningen gekregen. Zal kijken of ik er een paar hier ga plaatsen! 

Knuff
petra 




> Hey petra,
> 
> Als ik wist hoe het ging, en wat het was, zou ik het wel willen proberen
> 
> 
> Groetje's..

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Ik heb gisteravond joun techniek geprobeert Nietboeiend, maar het werkt niet, ik sliep pas om 3 uur..  :Frown:

----------


## johan26

ey marjolein, ben je iemand die veel piekert/nadenkt? Vooral als je naar bed gaat moet je tegen jezelf zeggen dat je nu gaat slapen en dat alle zaken waar je mee bezig bent uitstelt tot morgen. Verban alle gedachtes!

----------


## Agnes574

Verban alle gedachten door sterk aan één ding te denken; een kleur (bijv zwart) of iets anders waar jij je goed bij voelt...en denk anders eens na over een natuurlijke rustgever (verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek)..die kan je ook helpen makkelijker in te slapen als je het een uur tot paar uur voor het slapen inneemt.
Sterkte

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Ja Johan, dat probeer ik maar het lukt mij niet, vanacht/ vanavond probeer ik het weer
het gaat iets beter, en mijn huisarts is nog op vakantie, dus ik moet nog even wachten.

Bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## johan26

Ja ik weet het, het is ook makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Wat je kunt proberen is om de dingen waaraan je 's avonds nog denkt op te schrijven of gewoon even in een word bestand op de computer noteren. Hoeft niet uitgebreid ofzo. 

Ik heb soms weleens dingen, vlak voor het slapen, waarvan ik denk dit mag ik echt niet vergeten om morgen te doen. Zo'n soort dingen noteer ik ff gauw op de computer. De morgen erop weet ik het meestal nog wel, maar het is ff dat wegschrijven wat mij een goed gevoel geeft om rustig te gaan slapen. 

Een paar jaar geleden piekerde ik 's avonds ook veel. In bed dacht ik aan allerlei scenario's om het op te lossen. Het bleef toen maar malen, malen & malen. Op een gegeven moment een soort dagboek (eigenlijk nachtboek) bijgehouden en stapsgewijs ervoor gezorgd dat het opgelost werd zodat ik er niet maar aan hoef te denken.

Succes ermee Marjolein.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik heb gisteravond joun techniek geprobeert Nietboeiend, maar het werkt niet, ik sliep pas om 3 uur..


sja helaas, niet iedereen reageerd ook op die methode, de eerste paar x hielp het bij mij ook, nu slaap ik ook nog amper, ik ga vanmiddag naar de huisarts o.a. ook voor het slaapprobleem

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Hey Johan, het gaat wat beter nou, maar het is nog niet helemaal volledig geheeld, dus binnenkort eventje's naar de huisarts om te kijken of ik een te laag hbgehalte heb, Bloedarmoede dus

bedankt. x

----------


## Agnes574

Natuurlijke middelen zoals een warm bad,thee/melk met honing,ontspanningsoefeningen,beetje lezen,relaxatie-cd's, ed kunnen je helpen makkelijker in slaap te vallen...ook plantaardige middelen zoals Sedinal,Sedatif pc,etc,etc die je bij de apotheek kunt halen kunnen een hulpmiddel zijn...
voor zwaardere "slaapproblemen" kun je het beste een slaapspecialist raadplegen; want langdurige slaapproblemen kunnen een zeer negatief hebben op je gezondheid!!

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Ik val al bijna in slaap als ik het lees, en dat meen ik serieus.
Ik ben bloedarmoede vrij, dus daar licht het niet aan, ik denk dat ik me gewoon te druk maak om dingen vooral als ik me verveel, en dat is dus als ik in probeer te slapen.

Groetje's.

----------


## Constance

Ik moet steeds meer slaaptabletten innemen om te kunnen slapen. Ik wil hier mee stoppen voor ik verslaaft ben, wat moet ik doen? Constance

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Constance
Welk middel gebruik je, hoeveel tabeltten en hoeveel mg. is dat per tablet? Probeer weer af te bouwen, elke week (of 2 weken) steeds een halfje eraf.

Als je zorgen hebt: praat ze van je af of schrijf ze op en probeer daar hulp bij te vinden.
Probeer te ontspannen voor je naar bed gaat, 1 uur van te voren geen T.V. / computer, lees eerst iets, neem een beker warme melk met honing en doe eventueel ontspanningsoefeningen. Gebruik geen koffie, thee, cola, alcohol of chocolade in de avond.
Veel beweging in de buitenlucht helpt ook goed!
Probeer een natuurlijk rustgevend middel waarin hop, valeriaan, passieflora zitten. Bional heeft dat, er zijn ook andere merken.
Of maak een afspraak bij een slaapcentrum, die verdere onderzoeken doen. Misschien heb je een tekort aan Melatonine, dat kan je laten testen in Ede (google), dat gaat per post.

Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan, groetjes 

Annette

----------


## Constance

Ik ga nu later naar bed 1.00 uur en heb zo maar i tablet nodig.Wordt we regelmatig wakker maar slaap toch weer in

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Constance,

Heb je nog steeds last van slapeloosheid? Ik kan je misschien wel helpen.

Liefs,
Four

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik val al bijna in slaap als ik het lees, en dat meen ik serieus.
> Ik ben bloedarmoede vrij, dus daar licht het niet aan, ik denk dat ik me gewoon te druk maak om dingen vooral als ik me verveel, en dat is dus als ik in probeer te slapen.
> 
> Groetje's.


Dat is vaak het probleem bij slaapproblemen; beginnen denken,piekeren en 'malen'.
Mijn therapeute gaf me laatst de tip om te proberen een bepaald beeld op te roepen van een 'heerlijke' plek of rustgevend en ontspannend uitzicht (zee,land,zwanen op een meer,speeltuin met spelende kinderen,etc,etc,etc,),iets wat jou écht aanspreekt en iets doet...en dat dan voor je te zien,er aan te denken en er op 'verder te breien'...heb je dat al 's geprobeerd?

Xx

----------


## schumi

Hello allemall

Bij mij werkt melatone.
En valeriaan.

groetjes schumi.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik hoop dat iedereen zijn/haar nachtrust gevonden heeft of wat heeft gehad aan de vele tips op dit forum  :Smile: 
Is er iemand die behalve Robin65 ook die oil pulling heeft geprobeerd? Ben er wel benieuwd naar namelijk...

Groetjes Luuss

----------

